# truck burning oil



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got a F150. Truck calls for 5w-20 so thats what I put in it. Been using Castrol high milage 5w20. The truck had 170000 miles. It uses about a quart between oil changes so I check it about half way through oil change and add what it needs. I bought some penzoil high milage one time on accident and it seemed like the truck did not use nearly as much. I have heard through the wood work than penzoil is crap, but my uncle swears by it. I have thought about switching to synthetic, but think its kinda late in the game to be changing. What you guys think is best? use some sore of additive, go with a heavier oil? run the penzoil? There is no leak that I know of because there is never any oil on the driveway


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd try 10-40 first... then maybe some stp. You shouldn't need a 5-w unless your in the arctic...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I run a 5 30 in my 454, heavier might help, but you may be starting to show some cylinder/ring wear.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

So a quart mid way is what 1500 miles or so? Not really all that bad, would not do engine work for that amount. Have use Lucas oil treatment , also Restore which has seem to help some in older equipment. I think I would use 10-30 or better.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucas all the way!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> It uses about a quart between oil changes


I wouldn't worry about it, I've seen new engines burn more.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

If you have a 3 valve engine, it is vital you don't use too thick of oil.

I'd stick with 5w20. Of maybe 5w30 if it doesn't get too cold

If it's an older 2 valve, they were originally spec's for 5w30 but I'd personally feel good going with 10w30 


I know it seems too thin. I put 5w20t in my v10 and it's like water.


If it was me, I'd just check the oil every other fill-up

Btw, from my research, motorcraft 5w20 is an extremely good oil.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

try some "restore". it has been known to help cylinder wear, just repeat every couple of months.

also another vote for LUCAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The high milage oils are synthetic blends and if memory is right have slightly more zinc and additives which is good........EPA got involved and ruined alot of things when it comes to oil formulas

Myself I use Valvoline in everything. HM in trucks and The "Not Street Legal" formulas for racing. In the trucks the changes are from 2500 to 5000 miles depending on the color of the oil more then miles

whats the oil pressure readings currently, if they are on the low side of acceptable then you have clearence issues and 10/30 or 40 might help....the bearings wear and a thicker oil can help keep them lubricated right thus not having as much heat and less burn off.

When you first start the engine does it smoke awhile? This would be oil getting past valve seals while cooling off and sitting ontop of the valves and or piston. Again try thicker oil first

Clean the EGR Valve, they can have weird effects if they get crudded up....sometimes they throw a dtc sometimes they dont

http://www.aa1car.com/library/oil_consumption.htm


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

One of the reasons why 5-20 is required is to help keep the engine cooler, these are no longer cast iron blocks but aluminum instead. 1qrt per oil change i would say is normal oil consumption but i am sure Ford has their own specs. I can tell you that the Northstar Caddy engines consume large amounts of oil, 1qrt per 1k miles is considered normal by GM. Personally i run Valvoline full synthetic.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Lucas all the way!


No way....if that stuff was worth a damn you would find oil companys would sell a motor oil with the additive in it already....and IMO its nothing more then a viscosity improver....it thickens your oil...ALOT.

I would start running a slightly higher weight Full Synthetic...but don't go too high...modular Ford motors ( things like the 4.6, 5.4, 6.8 etc) suffer from bottom end oil starvation when the oil viscosity gets too high. I would bump to a 10w40 Mobil1


I run 0w-20 M1 in my freshly rebuilt 5.4.



woodchuck2 said:


> One of the reasons why 5-20 is required is to help keep the engine cooler, these are no longer cast iron blocks but aluminum instead. 1qrt per oil change i would say is normal oil consumption but i am sure Ford has their own specs. I can tell you that the Northstar Caddy engines consume large amounts of oil, 1qrt per 1k miles is considered normal by GM. Personally i run Valvoline full synthetic.:thumbsup:


 
I don't know why, the the cylinders in some of the Northstar motors go out of round and that is what causes the excessive oil consumption....My father also has a 2003 (??) S10 Blazer with the 4.3. From the day he bought it at the dealer it has had low oil pressure...drops down to the point of turning on the low oil pressure light sometimes...the GM dealer...several times has looked it at...and said 10psi oil pressure is normal. GMs toloraces for some motors are very broad...but the truck still runs fine....


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been running Mobil 1 for about the last 8 yrs or so, in all my cars & trucks. Most of them had at least 80 k on them when I started, & all have at least 160k on them now. My '98 5.4 Triton box truck has 225k, & still only uses about two or 3 qts per change (10k). None of them use any oil, & I only change about every 10k or so. It really makes maintainance a lot simpler. I do buy premium filters. 

As far as viscosity goes, I always run 10w30. Multi viscosity oils are based on the low number being the oil base, & the upper number comes from viscosity expanders. The expanders are what tends to break down 1st, & end up being what makes rings stick to ring lands. That's why you normally need to change every 3k with dino oil. MB1 has an excellent reputation of keeping engines clean. It also has better cold flow properties than dino oil. There are oils with better friction (Amsoil for 1), but none that I know of that gives as much bang for the buck. I have also started using MB1 10w30 in my newer (50k) Triton. I have watched how quickly the oil presure build on cold start ups, & can't see any difference in presure build. I have no doubt it will be my go to oil for the life of the truck. 
Just my $.02.
Joe


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I only use synthetic


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, I do 10,000 mile oil changes as well.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Lucas has helped previous engines in the past for me.
I will say I do miss the 5L oil changes though.. damn superduty takes 15L of full synthetic rotella to keep it up. And that stuffs 45$ a jug reg priced. Granted I get to run 12-15k an oil change


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

kyle_dmr said:


> Lucas has helped previous engines in the past for me.
> I will say I do miss the 5L oil changes though.. damn superduty takes 15L of full synthetic rotella to keep it up. And that stuffs 45$ a jug reg priced. Granted I get to run 12-15k an oil change


X2, i run full synthetic Valvoline in my D-Max and i only run OEM filters. I average 15-20k miles per oil change now. The engine was apart at 70k for new heads and the engine was spotless inside. The tech was surprised to see how clean it was with the oil change intervals i do. Its all in the oil i say.


----------



## DIAMONDCONCRETE (Dec 9, 2011)

I didnt see what year f150 but i think all the triton series engines have to stick with 5w20.


----------

